# pump referal



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

hey all 

after months of practically begging my doctor to be referred for a pump, he is going to refer me  il probs be waiting for months for the appointment but im glad im moving forward even if its soooo slow.  

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

well done in getting them to listen...........what hospital are you at, Im near glasgow too...would be interesting to know...............


----------



## bex123 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow congrats!! its progress!, u'll be pumping before u know it


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done! My advice is take an axe or chainsaw with you to ensure a prompt referral!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> well done in getting them to listen...........what hospital are you at, Im near glasgow too...would be interesting to know...............



Im at hairmyres but getting referred to monklands, just gotta wait on the appointment coming through... where u at ?? 



TomH said:


> Well done! My advice is take an axe or chainsaw with you to ensure a prompt referral!



haha il bear that in mind


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Im at hairmyres but getting referred to monklands, just gotta wait on the appointment coming through... where u at ??



I am at hairmyres too, and know the monklands staff quite well through the DAFNE course..........

So are hairmyres not getting you the pump? Why would u need to go to monklands............


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2010)

Brilliant!   Well done for getting them to listen to you!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I am at hairmyres too, and know the monklands staff quite well through the DAFNE course..........
> 
> So are hairmyres not getting you the pump? Why would u need to go to monklands............



the doctor just said he would refer me to monklands so i just assumed it was monklands who dealt with the pumps... do u have a pump?? 





Twitchy said:


> Brilliant!   Well done for getting them to listen to you!



thank you  we will see how far i get right enough lol


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> the doctor just said he would refer me to monklands so i just assumed it was monklands who dealt with the pumps... do u have a pump??



I dont have a pump, I havent really got to that stage of asking yet as I am still trying to get my Hb down, succesfully, if not by small amounts and with hard work..........but I might get to the stage where my dawn phenomonon wont allow me to go any lower........

So how long did it take from asking about it to actually getting reffered?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I dont have a pump, I havent really got to that stage of asking yet as I am still trying to get my Hb down, succesfully, if not by small amounts and with hard work..........but I might get to the stage where my dawn phenomonon wont allow me to go any lower........
> 
> So how long did it take from asking about it to actually getting reffered?



yh i get that dawn phenomonon too, which is a pain cause it takes ages for my levels to come down then there only normal by like tea time.

well i asked last yr but nothin was taken further so i left it until about april this year and had to go bk every month and keep a note of my sugars for the doctor to see to make sure i know how to calculate my ratios for each meal etc and he feels i have done all the best i can and plus its affecting my life pretty bad  i had to keep at him though to convince him i would benefit a pump...so i was there last week and hes sending a letter to monklands to refer me. he was on my side but hey doesnt mean the doctors at monklands will be... will no doubt have to fight another battle to convince them but hey bring it on lol


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

I only had contact with the nurses mostly but they seem ok and they had a selection of pumps to show us when on DAFNE, so I think you might get a better reception up there.............

So what was your most recent HbA1c result?

Its really only the morning and weekends that cause me problems, thats if I am strict with food............I like to have some toast before bed, but if I eat anything I will alway be well over 12, which is my average waking reading....


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I only had contact with the nurses mostly but they seem ok and they had a selection of pumps to show us when on DAFNE, so I think you might get a better reception up there.............
> 
> So what was your most recent HbA1c result?
> 
> Its really only the morning and weekends that cause me problems, thats if I am strict with food............I like to have some toast before bed, but if I eat anything I will alway be well over 12, which is my average waking reading....



yh i hope so, fingers crossed  

it was 8.9, mostly been between 8-10% past year or so. what about you ? 
my injection sites are a big problem aswell so thats another reason for the pump...

il just see how it goes anyway, might not be aloud it so best not to get my hopes up.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

Not being allowed is the impression I got but after being on here there seems to be lots of folk on pumps so I think you will get one.....especially if its obvious that the accuracy of MDI just isnt getting you down to acceptable levels.

My last HbA1c was 8.5, that was after a week and a half on holiday, eating out etc, it actually went up from 8.0, was really shocked, but i know I can get it down further without the pump, just dont know what the lowest level I can achieve is yet...well see..

As far as injection sites go I dont seem to have any problems, the sites look like they have been innjected for years as opposed to a nice flush bit of skin but theres no pain or anything......whats wrong with yours if its not too personal?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Not being allowed is the impression I got but after being on here there seems to be lots of folk on pumps so I think you will get one.....especially if its obvious that the accuracy of MDI just isnt getting you down to acceptable levels.
> 
> My last HbA1c was 8.5, that was after a week and a half on holiday, eating out etc, it actually went up from 8.0, was really shocked, but i know I can get it down further without the pump, just dont know what the lowest level I can achieve is yet...well see..
> 
> As far as injection sites go I dont seem to have any problems, the sites look like they have been innjected for years as opposed to a nice flush bit of skin but theres no pain or anything......whats wrong with yours if its not too personal?



yh ive been reading lots of comments about the pump on here and noticed quite a lot of people already have one but i think there less common in scotland than in england... 

I just bruise easily and most of them are quite painful because im very slim. I cant inject in my stomach because its too flat and too sore to inject, i get bruises in my arms so can hardly inject there. ive got a bit of that lipo thing u get if u inject too much in the same place... so atm im using my legs and my backside now and again....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

that should be enough to swing things in your favour if you genuinely cant inject in the appropriate spots, are you using tiny needles.....?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> that should be enough to swing things in your favour if you genuinely cant inject in the appropriate spots, are you using tiny needles.....?



yup the doctor prescribed me the tiny ones at the start of this year and still no difference


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 6, 2010)

just need to visit the chippy a bit more regular get some beef on those bones...........


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Sep 6, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> just need to visit the chippy a bit more regular get some beef on those bones...........



haha thanks for the tip


----------

